# TRACE PART BRED ARAB.



## Tinseltoes (1 December 2011)

Trying to trace my old pony who was sold from Gower in Swansea in 89. He is getting on in years, has to be in his teens and is probebly now white. He was grey with white blaze.
Possible freezemark number: 5X23  but NOT showing up on NED. Still waiting for Farmkey to get back to me to see if theres another one registered with them.


----------



## xch4r (5 December 2011)

Do you have any pictures? And where was his freezemark as I am potentially buying a grey part bred Arab. He is 15hh and has freezemark on left shoulder I think it's 71KC


----------



## scheherazade (6 December 2011)

Not that this is particularly relevant but if he was sold in 1989, surely he'd be well into his twenties by now?


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2011)

scheherazade said:



			Not that this is particularly relevant but if he was sold in 1989, surely he'd be well into his twenties by now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he would be in his 20s . His freezemark is on his back. He was about 13-13.1 hh grey.
It seems his freezemark and arab registration are still in my name.
just wanted to know if he was still alive and how he was doing?


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 December 2011)

Just looked at the email from AHS and the records show he was born on 22nd april 1983,so he would be around 28 now. Just wonder if hes still alive and what hes been doing in his life!!!!!
Not showing up on NED.


----------

